# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Μια ωραία συνταγή για lovebirds

## -Vasia1997-

Αφου ειδα οτι δεν ετρωγαν πολυ την κανονικη τροφη ειπα να τους φτιαξω εγω μια  :Happy:  την οποια την δοκιμασα και μεσα σε 2-3 μερες την ειχαν εξαφανισει.Ειπα λοιπον εαν καποιος θελει να φτιαχνει αυτη την τροφη και για τα δικα του love bird  :Happy:  .Επισης θα ηθελα και συμβουλες εαν εχω βαλει κατι παρα πολυ η πολυ λιγο η καποια διορθωση.

Χρειαζομαστε :
2 μπολακια μεγαλα(εγω χρησιμοποιησα του κουνελιου μου) και ενα μικρο προς μεσαιο μπολ
1 αυγο
0,5 κλωναρι με τροφη
1 μεσαιο μπολ με τροφη κανονικη
100γραμμαρια(περιπου) ηλιοσπορο
λιγη αυγοτροφη
μπισκοτα για πουλια(δεν ειναι αναγκαιο)
λιγα κοχυλια για πτηνα(δεν ειναι αναγκαιο)
λιγα φυστικια (4-5)
λιγο κομμενο με το χερι σουπιοκοκκαλο (σε μικρα κομματια)
λιγες βιταμινες πολυχρωμες
+ εαν θελετε ενα μειγμα που εχω φτιαξει εγω απο (λιγο καρβουνο,σπορους,γρασιδι και αλλα)


Εδω ειναι εικονες με τις ποσοτητες που χρησιμοποιω :
(κοβουμε το αυγο που εχουμε ηδη βρασει για 13-15 λεπτα σε πολυ μικρα κομματια με το τσοφλι).Εαν θελετε βαζετε ολο το αυγο



(βαζετε ενα γεματο μπολακι(μικρο) με ηλιοσπορους)



(4-5 φυστικια οπου τα εχετε ανοιξει και σε μερικα εχετε βγαλει τους σπορους απεξω)


Αυγοτροφη εμποριου.Μπορειτε να φτιαξετε και μονη σας αυγοτροφη.Υπαρχουν πολλες συνταγες εδω και ειναι πολυ ποιο υγιηνες



Βιταμινες πολυχρωμες



σουπιοκοκκαλο οπου το κοβετε με τα χερια σε μικρα κομματια


Αυτο ειναι το μειγμα που εχω φτιαξει


Η τροφη η κανονικη που τους βαζετε


Μπισκοτο οπου το εχω θρυματισει(μου βγηκε αναποδη)



λιγα κοχυλια


και τελος μισο κλωναρι(εαν θελετε βαλτε ολοκληρο κλωναρι)





Τα χωριζετε μισα μισα(το μειγμα) στα 2 μπολ επειδη στο ενα θα βγαινει η τροφη εξω.Τα ανακατευτε αρκετα για 1 λεπτο περιπου αναμειγνυοντας την τροφη των δυο μπολ εναλαξ.
Ετσι θα ειναι περιπου η εμφανιση



Και τελος τα βαζετε στα μπολ των πουλιων.Εμενα αυτες οι ποσοτητες μου γεμιζουν αυτα



Επισης αυτο το μειγμα κανει και για διατροφη στην αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο ε?(εαν κανω λαθος παρακαλω να μου το πειτε να το αλλαξω) :Happy0062: 

Αυτα απο μενα ελπιζω να σας βοηθησει αυτη η τροφη οπως βοηθαει και μενα  ::

----------


## mitsman

1 μπολ ηλιοσποροι???? *ειναι αρκετα παχυντικοι και πρεπει να κανουμε ρεγουλα!!!!*

αυγοτροφη εμποριου???? *γιατι οχι δικη μας μιας και αυτες ειναι γεματες ζαχαρη και πρωτες υλες που δεν αναγραφουν για ευνοητους λογους!!!!*

πολυχρωμες βιταμινες???????  *Κακιστης ποιοτητας αυγοτροφη που απορω γιατι ΑΚΟΜΗ δινουν στα πετ σοπ αυτη την αηδια!!! προφανως για να κανουμε κακο στα πουλια μας και να παιρνουμε καινουρια!*

Μπισκοτα?????????????  *δεν το συζηταω καν*,* χα χα χαχα*

σουπιοκοκκαλο σε κομματακια??? * αν θελουμε να το βαλουμε πρεπει να το βαλουμε σε  μαλακη τροφη και οχι σε τροφη με τσοφλια γιατι θα μενει πανω στα τσοφλια, σε μορφη σκονης παντα!*

τα κοχυλια- γκριτ.....* ειναι για την καλυτερη πεψη των πουλιων και ειναι προτιμοτερο να το δινουμε αν το επιλεξουμε αυτουσιο ωστε να τρωνε οσο εκεινα θελουν!!!!*

το μιλλετ- τσαμπι κεχρι.... *ειναι αυτο που θα τα κανει να προτιμησουν την τροφη αυτη!!! μαζι με του παχυντικους ηλιοσπορους και την γεματη ζαχαρη αυγοτροφη και μπισκοτα!!!!*


φιλικα παντα Βασια μου!!!!!
Λεμε ΝΑΙ στον ηλιοσπορο με μετρο!!!
Λεμε ΝΑΙ στο αυγο βρασμενο οπως ακριβως μας ειπες
Λεμε ΝΑΙ στο τσαμπι κεχρι
Λεμε ΝΑΙ στο σουπιοκοκκαλο , αλλα ολα αυτα αυτουσια και με τα πουλια μας να κανουν την επιλογη τους!!!!!

Λεμε ΟΧΙ στην αυγοτροφη του εμποριου
Λεμε ΟΧΙ στα μπισκοτα για πουλια
Λεμε ΟΧΙ στις κιτρινοκοκκινοπρασινες και καλα "βιταμινες"

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Ναι εγω βαζω μισο μπολ με ηλιοσποροι(το ξερω οτι ειναι παχυντικοι αλλα τα δικα μου μετα τη γεννα ειχαν αδυνατισει αν και τωρα ειναι καλυτερα)
ναι ξερω οτι δεν ειναι πολυ καλο αλλα ειναι μια λυση σε περιπτωση που δεν φτιαχνεις αυγοτροφη(παλια τους εφτιαχνα αλλα τωρα εχω ψιλοσταματησει)(οκ τους τις κοβω)
πολυχρωμες βιταμινες(πρωτη φορα ακουω οτι κανουν κακο.Ολοι μου ελεγαν οτι κανει πολλοι καλο στα πτηνα.Τους την κοβω επι τοπου)
Οκ ευχαριστω.Εαν δεν ειχα ανεβασει αυτο το θεμα θα συνεχιζα να βαζω και στο μελλον προιοντα που μονο καλο δεν κανουν
Οκ μαλλον ειναι λιγο θυμα των πετ σοπ αφου μου ελεγαν οτι κανουν καλα στα πουλια(για να τα αγορασουμε τα προιοντα τους)

----------


## mitsman

Βασια να σου ξεκαθαρισω οτι τιποτα απο τα παραπανω δεν τα ειπα με υφος... εγω περυσι κιολας εκανα πολυ χειροτερα λαθη απο τα δικα σου στην προσπαθεια μου να παρεχω οτι καλυτερο μπορουσα!!!!

Ενιωθα πολυ χαζος οταν με τον καιρο μου ελεγαν τι ηταν ολα αυτα που εκανα και που οδηγουσαν!

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Το ξερω οτι δεν το λες μη υφος.Μην ανησυχεις  :Happy: 
Μεσα απο τα λαθη μαθαινουμε  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

εγω αν και συμφωνω πληρως με το δημητρη επι της ουσιας ,λεω να κρατησουμε σαν θετικοτατο την προσπαθεια σου να φτιαξεις κατι καλο για τα πουλακια ,οπως και την διαθεση σου να την μοιραστεις μαζι μας !  ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αυτες τις μερες αρχισε τα πρωτα βηματα της , μια νεα  << ΣΙΣΣΥ >>

*Συνταγές για 'σπιτικά γεύματα παπαγάλων'
Φρέσκα χειροποίητα ζυμαρικά για τους παπαγάλους μας* , με  δικια της προσωπικοτητα σαφως !! :wink:

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Ειναι πολυ ωραιες οι συνταγες αλλα ειναι λιγο δυσκολη για μενα μιας και εαν το φτιαξω θα πρεπει αν το φτιαξω μονη μου.Θα προσπαθησω να το φτιαξω και ο θεος βοηθος.Μαλλον θα φτιαξω τα μακαρονακια.Τα λαχανικα σε τι βαθμους τα βραζουμε και για ποση ωρα?Ναι αλλα ξεχνας κατι.Εγω προσπαθω να αποφυγω την μαγειρικη ενω η Σισσυ θελει να μαγειρευει για τον parrotletlaki της  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

τις ερωτησεις για βρασιματα κλπ στη ΣΙΣΣΥ !

Εσυ ξεχνας κατι .οτι στην ηλικια σου μπορει και η ΣΙΣΣΥ να την ψιλοαποφευγε την μαγειρικη ! χαλαρα ,σταθερα και με τους ρυθμους σου ! ειπαμε ,ο καθενας την προσωπικοτητα του !!!

----------


## ria

βασια μου μονο που προσπαθεις και εχεις τοσο καλοπροαιρετες αποριες σχετικα με την καλη διατροφη των πουλιων σου σημαινει οτι νοιαζεσαι και ενδιαφερεσαι για κεινα και την υγεια τους!!!!! ολα σιγα σιγα και σταθερα..οι περισσοτεροι ξεκινησαμε ετσι με αρκετο διαβασμα και καλη θεληση θα μαγειρεψεις σε λιγο καιρο και θα προσφερεις τα καλυτερα στα ζουζουνια σου !!!!!!

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Εδω ειχα βρει παλια μια συνταγη για αυγοτροφη-αυγοψωμο.Δυστυχως δεν θυμαμαι ποιος την ειχε γραψει αλλα μονο αυτο εχω μαγειρεψει και απο την πρωτη φορα(ως δια μαγειας) το τρωγανε τα πουλακια μου.Το μονο κακο ηταν οτι εκαψα το μπλεντερ εκεινη την μερα και ειχα φωνες απο τους δικους μου.Θα τη ρωτησω επειδη το Σαββατο που δεν εχω και σχολειο εχω  χρονο για μαγειρικη και αφου ποιο ευκολα μου φαινονται τα μακαρονια θα φτιαξω μακαρονια και μακαρι να τα φανε χωρις να παθουν τιποτα  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ria

βασια μου μπορεις να ζητησεις και απο την μαμα σου να σε βοηθησει αν θελει..σιγουρα οταν βλεπεις νεα παιδια στην κουζινα με ορεξη για μαγειρικη χαιρεσαι και καμαρωνεις!!!!!!!! καλη επιτυχια στα μακαρονια..περιμενουμε εντυπωσεις!!!!!!!!!

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Καλα μονο και μονο που θα της πω οτι ειναι για τα παπαγαλακια θα μου πει γιατι δεν κανω κατι αλλο και να μην μαγειρεψω για τα ζωα(τα ιδια εκανε και οταν εφτιαχνα αυγοτροφη-αυγοψωμο) οποτε οτι ειναι να κανω θα πρεπει να το κανω χωρις την βοηθεια των γονιων μου.Εστειλα και τις αποριες μου στη Σισσυ οποτε  το Σαββατο θα δοκιμασουν κατι καινουργιο και σπιτικο τα πουλακια μου υστερα απο πολυ καιρο.Λετε να φτιαξω και αυγοτροφη μιας που τους κανω διατροφη και θα αναψω και φουρνο μετα απο κανα χρονο?

----------


## ria

δεν ειναι κακη ιδεα βασια μου 2 σε 1..και ζυμαρικα και αυγοτροφη τα ζουζουνια σου!!!!! δεν χρειαζεται ομως να πιεστεις και να κουραστεις οτι προλαβεις ειτε το ενα ,ειτε και τα 2 τα μικρα σου θα το εκτιμησουν οπως και να εχει!!!!!!!

----------


## Sissy

> ....Τα λαχανικα σε τι βαθμους τα βραζουμε και για ποση ωρα?


 Βάζουμε τα κομμένα λαχανικά στην κατσαρόλα, σε κρύο νερό (να τα σκεπάζει το νερό) και τα αφήνουμε να βράσουν σε δυνατή φωτιά περίπου 15 λεπτά (δεν μας ενδιαφέρει να μαλακώσουν τελείως γιατί μετά τα αλέθουμε )

----------


## Sissy

> .....Εσυ ξεχνας κατι .οτι στην ηλικια σου μπορει και η ΣΙΣΣΥ να την ψιλοαποφευγε την μαγειρικη !


μπα! η Σίσσυ το΄χε από πολύ μικρό παιδάκι το....μικρόβιο!! αντί για κούκλες ήθελε κατσαρολάκια...χαχαχααα!!!

----------


## Sissy

> Καλα μονο και μονο που θα της πω οτι ειναι για τα παπαγαλακια θα μου πει γιατι δεν κανω κατι αλλο και να μην μαγειρεψω για τα ζωα(τα ιδια εκανε και οταν εφτιαχνα αυγοτροφη-αυγοψωμο) οποτε οτι ειναι να κανω θα πρεπει να το κανω χωρις την βοηθεια των γονιων μου.Εστειλα και τις αποριες μου στη Σισσυ οποτε  το Σαββατο θα δοκιμασουν κατι καινουργιο και σπιτικο τα πουλακια μου υστερα απο πολυ καιρο.Λετε να φτιαξω και αυγοτροφη μιας που τους κανω διατροφη και θα αναψω και φουρνο μετα απο κανα χρονο?


Μπράβο για την πρωτοβουλία να μαγειρέψεις για τα μικρά σου Βάσια!!!  :Happy:  (έστειλα πμ και απαντώ τις απορίες σου)

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

> Λετε να φτιαξω και αυγοτροφη μιας που τους κανω διατροφη και θα αναψω και φουρνο μετα απο κανα χρονο?


Δοκιμασε το αυγοψωμο Νο2 του jk21. Γινεται ευκολα και ειναι αρκετα "δυνατο" για πουλακια που δεν τρωνε ευκολα αλλες τροφες...

Θα το κοψεις φετες, θα τις τυλιξεις μεμβρανη και μεσα στην καταψυξη. Ετσι θα εχεις τροφη για καιρο...

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Παιδια ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την βοηθεια σας  :Happy: 
Σισσυ ευχαριστω που μου ελυσες τις αποριες μου  :Happy:

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Τελικα εφτιαξα και τα 2.Θα σας πω αυριο λεπτομερειες επειδη πρεπει να συνεχισω το μαγειρεμα  :Happy:

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Λοιπον η αυγοτροφη μου πετυχε(παλι καλα) αλλα τα μακαρονακια αλλο ζητημα.Ειχα βαλει παρα πολλα λαχανικα και τελικα δεν εγινανα πακαρονακια αλλα μπαλιτσες.Ελπιζω και παλι να τρωγωνται.(Ειχα δικιο για τους γονεις μου.Μου φωναξαν λιγο  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Οριστε και μερικες φωτογραφιες απο τα '''αριστουργηματα''' μου  :Stick Out Tongue: 

ΠΡΙΝ


ΜΕΤΑ





ΠΡΙΝ


μετα δεν βαζω αλλα βαζω να δειτε γιατι δεν μου βγηκε(λογο ποσοτητας)



Αυτα.Τελικα και η αυγοτροφη που εφτιαξα δεν πετυχε απο κατω ηταν πολυ μαλακο(μαλλον ηθελε λιγο παραπανω ψησιμο η ποιο δυνατη φωτια)

----------


## jk21

το αυγοψωμο αν το τριψεις στο μουλτι και λασπωμενο να ειναι αρχικα ,θα γινει οκ .αν ειναι πολυ λασπωμενο ριξε και λιγη φρυγανια .εδωσες να δοκιμασουν τα πουλια; αν αυτο που βλεπω στο τελος ειναι αυγοψωμο με τριμμενα μεσα του λαχανικα ,αν εβαζες καπως λιγοτερα θα ηταν οκ .οπως και να χει ,εφτιαξες μεγαλη ποσοτητα για αυγοτροφη 3 ημερων νομιζω .επρεπε ενα μερος μονο και το αλλο μεριδες (το τριμμενο αυγοψωμο ) στην καταψυξη

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Δεν ειναι λασπωμενο απλως το κατω μερος ειναι πολυ μαλακο και 'λιωνει' στο χερι οταν το πιεζεις λιγο.Δεν εφτιαξα αυγοψωμο με λαχανικα αλλα αυγοψωμο και εκανα προσπαθεια και για μακαρονια απο την συνταγη της Σισσυ αλλα δεν το πετυχα.Ναι εχουν δοκιμασει και εχουν φαει και απο τα 2(παραξενο).Νομιζα καλα ειναι και εχουν καποιες βιταμινες.Θα τα τριβω στο μουλτι απο δω και περα.Ευχαριστω  :Happy:

----------


## vicky_ath

Παιδιά με συγχωρείτε αλλά θα διαγράψω τα άσχετα ποστ σας... έχετε δεχτεί ήδη μία παρατήρηση από Διαχειριστή και κάνετε σαν να μην έχει ειπωθεί τίποτα..
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## -Vasia1997-

συγγνωμη.Καλα εκανες  :Happy:

----------

